# How many canning jars do you own?



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

I just started canning this year, and I have to import my jars from the US. I have 2 dozen pint jars, and 5 dozen quarts. Now they're almost all full! I'm getting more jars in December, but it's got me wondering . . . 

how many jars do _you_ have?


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I have probably close to a thousand. My mom has thousands.


----------



## tlag1986 (Jul 3, 2010)

I have between 900-1000 jars. I get some periodically at auctions and from family members.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

At least 400 full jars right now. At least 100, probably closer to 200, empty. Though lots of those will get filled with soup and beans once Nutcracker season is over.

Most of my empties are quarts. I feel like I am always running out of 24 oz jars and 8 oz jars. Apparently I have the "right" amount of pints.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

At least 3000.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm somewhere around 1,000-1500. I'm only canning for two, so don't need as much as some. If I don't have at least 5 dozen empty jars, I start panicking thinking I'll want to can something up and will run out of jars!

I only started "collecting" jars three years ago - so I've got some catching up to do here! (yea, that works, another reason to add to my canning jar collection).

Cathy


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

We must have anywhere from 1000-1500, pick them up at the thrift store when ever I find them. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Not enough  (maybe 250-300) But I also don't have room for many more until I get another shelf build. They are starting to stack up on the floor - filed.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

I probably have 300-400 and I just started canning this year. I am putting up potatoes this week and I am going shopping for clearance quarts today. Menards has them for about 7 bucks. I hate to pay that much, but I am starting to throw my prepping in high gear. Goodwill shops in the area are asking $1 a jar for used jars so I won't buy them there.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Not enough....never enough. Probably around 700. I have about 500 full and 200 empty.


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

I never have enough, either. I'm guessing I have about 150 to 200, although not all of them are for canning. Damaged, wire bail, or odd-sized jars hold dry beans, etc.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

60 half pints, 1/2 wide mouth, 600 pints, 1/3 wide mouth, and 300 quarts, 1/4 wide mouth, here, all full. Since there are only 2 of us now we have traded to more pints. Daughter has 350 of our quarts as there are 4 of them. My SIL wanted quarts so we traded for pints. A lot of ours pints came from Grandma, quarts from Mom. I had 200 jars before I was married. Sweetie and I bought 500 quarts after we were married, mostly at farm sales, $1 a dozen. In the 80's we canned 2500 quarts. 150 each, green beans, corn, peaches, apples, carrots, swiss chard, tomatoes, tomato juice and sauces. Plus cherries, plums, berries, saurkraut and pears....James


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

No where near enough. Can a person have too many canning jars?


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Around 1400 and most of them are full. I am with Macybaby if I don't have empty ones I begin to panic! In fact we are butchering chickens next weekend (50 of them) and I plan on canning quite a bit of the chickens we keep (about 25). Our local farm store is having a 1 day 25% off sale and I am thinking I might go and pick up an extra case or two of jars. There are only 2 of us here to can for too.

Lillian


----------



## shar (May 3, 2006)

I have over a 1000 jars mostly quarts. I have recently given DD some as she is starting to can for her family. I still find myself buying more at garage sales.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I have no clue. They're everywhere. On the shelves full, on the shelves empty, in the sheds in boxes and at my daughter's house. I found two boxes downstairs in the basement the other day and was thrilled.

I'm all stoked because I'm beginning the rehab of my root cellar. It's accessable from the basement or from outside. I haven't really used it in about twenty years, so I'm going to have fun with it. I'm even going to decorate it with artwork and antiques.


----------



## dinytcb (Sep 20, 2009)

around 500, I think 100 or so are empty. I have tomatoes and other stuff in the freezer waiting to be canned, also some dried beans.


----------



## dranger1108 (Aug 7, 2010)

I have about 30 but I just started collecting them at yard sales. I'm hoping to get a good garden going and do my first canning next year.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

About 1800 of different sizes and configurations. Maybe I will count them this winter when it's to nasty outside to do anything


----------



## Eyes Wide Open (Oct 14, 2010)

Yikes, I have long way to go. Just started collecting for next year. Have 42 so far. LOL.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

More than I can count.  A very rough estimate would be approx. 800-1000. Certainly no less than that.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Filled or unopened cases? Pretty sure I have a stash of about 400 (at least!) quart jars. Easily that much or more of pints. Another 120, 150 of odd ball jelly/jam sizes. This would include all the loose jars as we rotate whats' been put up.

Plus what is canned up in the pantry too.

My aim was to have enough jars on hand to can up everything possible in the freezers, should there be an extended power outage. I am thinking that another 10 0r 15 cases if small mouth pints, and I'll be good..........maybe


----------



## Forest (Oct 14, 2010)

:shocked: holy cricket. Am I behind.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Year before last I quit counting at 1500. Of course there have been several estate auctions since then. I also pick up any pressure canners in good condition that sell cheap and have outfitted several folks with a canner & a 100 jars if they show real interest in learning how to can.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I think I have about 200 and only about 1/3 of them are full. I have mostly quarts, but realized last year the pint size works best for us, because there are only three of us.

I have about 50 half gallon jars I use for milk.


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

i my self am just getting started so under 100 its crazy to think how many jars people have on hand!


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

I think between 600 and 700 total. I'd like to have between 900 to 1000 as finances allow. I have been able to pick up cheap canning jars at the local goodwill store lately, but most of them are vintage collectibles and not what I'd put in the pressure canner...


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

Im thinking that I have about 1000 jars... got about 550 of them filled, but others are empty awaiting their turn.... mostly quart sized.... all bought at yard sales, craigslist, and thrift stores... people are always anxious to get rid of them at rummage sales too!!  Always happy to help!


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

Horseyrider said:


> I have no clue. They're everywhere. On the shelves full, on the shelves empty, in the sheds in boxes and at my daughter's house. I found two boxes downstairs in the basement the other day and was thrilled.
> 
> I'm all stoked because I'm beginning the rehab of my root cellar. It's accessable from the basement or from outside. I haven't really used it in about twenty years, so I'm going to have fun with it. I'm even going to decorate it with artwork and antiques.


Same here! just getting ready to make a display pantry of sorts in the kitchen and then sort out all my empties, that are strewn in every room of the house!
I know I don't have thousands! but some days it feels like it!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I saw this in flikr, a real nice Idea for a place to put your canned goods.http://www.flickr.com/photos/peacefulbean/5045361599/in/[email protected]/


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

deleted.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

That's pretty! Not much more than a display area for most of us but I still like it. I use an old beadwork cupboard for some displaying. It makes me happy.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

7thswan said:


> I saw this in flikr, a real nice Idea for a place to put your canned goods.http://www.flickr.com/photos/peacefulbean/5045361599/in/[email protected]/


What a great way to keep a few of each jar "on hand"!!


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I want this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5163651965/in/[email protected]/


----------



## FishOil (Apr 2, 2010)

1,478 at last count, not counting the 13 boxes a friend brought over and gave to me. 724 full, 754+ empty and waiting.



FishOil


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

No where near enough! I just started canning this year and picked up about 6 cases each of pints and quarts. I have 2 sizes of jelly jars to use for jelly and spices as well.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

olivehill said:


> I want this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5163651965/in/[email protected]/


Okay, this one wins. :thumb:


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I have about 800 quarts, and not nearly enough pints and smaller jars. I can jellies and relishes in the smaller jars, and the boy scouts sell lots of them at bake sales, and I give away lots of home made jellies and salsa and such in the smaller jars, that I run out every year. I also buy all of the pints I can find at thrift and estate sales if they are cheap to replace what I lose


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

havent counted but i am emptying them out and having problems cuz i need to get them filled back up--saved a couple cases for deer season but didnt get any venison. i am goin to have to make some soups. i really want to have them all filled up just one time.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I have several hundred. Not sure exactly how many. I like to keep extra cases onhand so that I can make good use of the windfalls that always seem to pop up


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Was in town today, stopped at the thrift store, picked up 20 quarts, 11 wm pints, 1-1/2 gallon, all priced at .29 , not bad all had rings on them also. > Thanks Marc


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

olivehill said:


> I want this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5163651965/in/[email protected]/


I tryed to post that one but it wouldn't let me. This picture posting makes me crazy.


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

I would guess about 600 quarts and 300 pints. To many are currently unfilled right now after a slow garden.


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm unsure how many I have. Not enough to be sure. 

Can I ask how you folks store your empty jars?


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I store mine upside down, usually on the same shelf I took them from.

Or in another cupboard.

Or in the potting shed.

Or in the basement.

Or under the bed.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Charly said:


> I'm unsure how many I have. Not enough to be sure.
> 
> Can I ask how you folks store your empty jars?


In boxes,some the origional boxes. I have a shelf in the laundry room that I stack the empty boxes up there. I'm lucky to have parents that are addicted to garage sales, they bring me jars all the time!


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Empties are upside down on solid shelves in the shop. And many, many various & sundry boxes in the same room in the shop. This winter the plan is to remove all boxes & have them on shelves before spring.......yeah right.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I have several hundred but can't make the true number known at home or DH will quit buying them at auctions and yard sales for me!


----------



## Missy M (Mar 2, 2007)

I have about 450. Most are empty, I've just started to can things other than jelly and tomatos. I did my first pickles and pickled eggs. Next year I hope to fill a lot more.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Not even close to enough.

And when the basement gets heated, it will be even less close to enough.

Of course I am buying 2 dozen jars per week


----------



## moldy (Mar 5, 2004)

Probably around 1200. I've canned over 750 jars of various 'stuff' since 5/1 of this year. I still have green beans, chicken, carrots, and some cabbage to can; as well as some crabapple and pear jellies to make.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

DH just called from an auction and said he bought me a "huge" amount of jars, including some boxes of unopened qts, all for $6.00!
I think he was just trying to butter me up before he told me he bought a grain/dump truck.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I try to keep my empties stored in boxes for protection against chips as well as grime. I had purchased so many jars at auctions/yard sales without boxes that I had to purchase some. I contacted Ball Corp in Muncie and they sold me a case. It was quite pricey for plain empty boxes and dividers, but I like the standard size for stacking so it was worth it to me. It's just about time to make another run...


----------



## grannybones (Sep 30, 2008)

Rough estimate of 3 to 4 thousand jars. Gave several hundred 1/2 gal jars away this fall and I can't even notice where they used to be. God has blessed us with around a thousand to 1100 jars full. I LOVE to can. Added 24 quarts of honey this week. Not exactly canned, but in canning jars nevertheless.


----------

